# [RECOVERY] CWMR 5.0.2.8 for LG Phoenix (p505)



## utkanos (Aug 10, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9459955/recovery/testing/thunderg/CWMR_5x_p505_recovery.img

This is a working cwmr for the p505. Those using the recovery from the p500 already will notice this fixes the color issues and should take care of the back menu disabled issue. I will upstream this into Rom Manager for official support if this checks out ok for everyone.

Flash with flash_image

source:
https://github.com/utkanos/android_device_lge_p505

thanks:
koush for cwmr
donovan01 for testing/providing files


----------

